# Who Makes Roof Shingle: Myerstown SFG?



## andaymp (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello,

I have a residential home in Atlanta and our home was built in 2005. The only identification is "Myerstown" on the plastic strip at the underside. Who manufactures this shingle? Is this line of shingle still made?

I ask because our shingles are coming falling apart. The glue is defective and after only 6 yrs we have shingles falling off. We purchased this home 3 yrs ago and the contractor/builder is out of business. 

Any help on who to contact and how to proceed would be very much appreciated. 

Thank you,

Frank Gallo
Morganton, GA


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Since Elk is made in Myerstown I would start there.
http://www.mclean-roofing.com/PDFfiles/Elk/Shingles/Specs/PrestiqueRaisedProfile.pdf

http://inspectapedia.com/roof/RoofWarranties.htm


----------

